# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Email notifications

## abousetta

Is anyone receiving email notifications of new posts to threads they are subscribed to? I used to receive them regularly until a few days ago. Is the tech team working on this issue or anything related?

----------


## arlu1201

I received notifications today and have been receiving them without any issue.

----------


## abousetta

Edit: My apologies... for some reason they have now been sent to my spam folder which I never check.

My bad. It's all good.

abousetta

----------

